# A Great Tip about Disney tickets



## Skittles1 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got back from a week at Boardwalk Villas.  I wanted to pass along a little gem of info about how to save some cash on Disney tickets.  When planning my trip, in an effort to save some money, I bought a 6 day park hopper pass for my family (2 adults, and 2 kids under 10).  The difference in price between the 6 day hopper and 7 day hopper on Undercover Tourist (who I always get my tickets from), was about $100.  We decided a few days before the end of our trip that we wanted to add the extra day to the passes, so we went to guest services at MK, and they added the extra day on for $34!  So I saved $66 over the Undercover Tourist price by doing it this way!  Woohoo!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 30, 2012)

That is a great tip --- the best of both worlds. I bought 5 day non-park hopper with water parks fun and more from Undercover Tourist. I have read that you can add on "park hopper" option at the park also.

elaine


----------



## rsackett (Apr 30, 2012)

Good tip, I have used that one before.

One thing to remember is that you MUST use the ticket before upgrading it.  If you don't use it first, Disney will apply the price you paid for the ticket and charge you the price they charge for the ticket you are buying.  So make sure you use at least one day on  the ticket before upgrading the ticket at Disney.

Ray


----------



## Skittles1 (Apr 30, 2012)

That's good to know!  I think you have to add additional days/make upgrades before your last day too.


----------



## toontoy (May 1, 2012)

I have a ticket that has no expiration date and I have used 3 of the 5 days, is it still possible to upgrade the ticket to a 10 day ticket to have 7 days left?


----------



## amycurl (May 1, 2012)

This is my question, too--does it work with the "no expiration dates" tickets? I've decided that in the future, it makes the most economic sense to buy the largest amount days you can with no expiration, as a hedge against rising prices. We purchased a 7-day parkhopper and more pass during our honeymoon in 1999....those passes lasted us most of a decade! It was nice to be able to do a day or two of parkhopping over the course of multiple Orlando trips.


----------



## dundey (May 2, 2012)

amycurl said:


> This is my question, too--does it work with the "no expiration dates" tickets? I've decided that in the future, it makes the most economic sense to buy the largest amount days you can with no expiration, as a hedge against rising prices. We purchased a 7-day parkhopper and more pass during our honeymoon in 1999....those passes lasted us most of a decade! It was nice to be able to do a day or two of parkhopping over the course of multiple Orlando trips.



We do the same thing.  Brought 10 day no ex tickets before our last trip.


----------



## SuzanneSLO (May 2, 2012)

toontoy said:


> I have a ticket that has no expiration date and I have used 3 of the 5 days, is it still possible to upgrade the ticket to a 10 day ticket to have 7 days left?



No.  Any changes to the ticket must be made within the first 14 days of 1st use.  -- Suzanne


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 2, 2012)

When I took my nephew to Disney for 7 days, his parents brought a 7-day Park Hopper for him to help with my costs (like plane ticket, AKV stay, food). Sis did call me to confirm which of the 7 day tickets that her husband should pick up from work (discount from employer).

On his 3rd day of usage/first usage, we went to member services at Downtown Disney where I upgraded that to a Annual Pass for $104 dollars. Nephew was real happy; sis was slightly distressed; his 2 brothers totally miffed. He now has to make ALL A's and B's on his grades for another trip for Summer 2012.


----------

